
Boeing 737 slid off the runway and fell into St. Johns River in Florida - samrohn
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/03/us/jacksonville-commercial-plane-river/index.html
======
sschueller
Interesting that this is a military charter coming from Gitmo. Wasn't Gitmo
supposed to closed by now? How detainees are still being held illegally?

EDIT: Wikipedia says it is currently still open and 40 people are being held.
Discusting and you can't blame either political parties as they both did
nothing.

------
nutcracker46
The 737 is not a plane you want for landing or taking off in heavy rain.
Visibility is shitty even with the wipers set to high. On top of that, no
plane is one you want if there's windshear.

Want to land with heavy rain on the airfield? "Don't do it. Divert or hold if
you can..."

~~~
brainfeed0
Hmm, speculation is early (investigators refrain), but maybe did they get get-
there-itis?

I watch Mentour Pilot, VASAviation, (Kennedy Steve), Captain Joe, Flight Chops
and blancolirio well before the MAX incident.

------
nichos
Just drove by it, not much going on. All passengers are accounted for, 21 went
to the hospital, really not much to see here.

~~~
RandomInteger4
Sure sure, that's what you WANT us to think! How many super mutant criminals
have just escaped due to this?

------
skilled
Facebook and Boeing having a time of their lives this year.

~~~
anfilt
This is a 737, not a 737 Max. It could be pilot error or lack maintenance plus
a bunch other things. I says it's a little quick to jump on Boeing here.

~~~
skilled
It makes no difference to the average consumer. They see 'Boeing' having an
accident, they immediately think, "another problem? this airline sucks!".

But it cuts much deeper than that because the problem with Max involved the
lives of hundreds of people. Whichever way you look, this adds an enormous
dose of fuel to an ongoing fire.

~~~
majewsky
> They see 'Boeing' having an accident, they immediately think, "another
> problem? this airline sucks!".

Was going to object that Boeing is an airplane manufacturer, but now I'm not
sure if that was intentional.

